# Need someone to help me beat off the alligators next weekend



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Planning on hitting the Louisiana swamp next weekend. Got one spot open if you got your own traps and fish heads. It is an aventure into the unknown. We hit it BIG or go home to the local HEB pick up a few sacks and lie our butts off. he!! he!! LOL.
Louisiana license and gear tags is required.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Forget about the alligators, they won't bother you....Now, snakes are an entirely different matter.

Good luck and post up some pics!

Depending on where you go, you may want to stop at a local grocery store there to buy beef "melt." It's a stinky, bloody thing from a cow...I've heard pancreas. Anyways, that's what we used for crawfish bait. Just cut it up and attach to the nets.

Did I mention snakes?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

eh!! If the people from the reality show naked and alone can do it. I can do it,but I sure hell ain't doing it naked. Ain't no fun if one of those craw fish get a hold of my wee wee . In my country snakes is a delicacy. I'll just take me few home and try it out.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

brucevannguyen said:


> snakes is a delicacy. I'll just take me few home and try it out.


I'll speak on behalf of 99.99% of 2Cool when I say, "take all you want!!!"

I've never seen so many snakes in my life at one time, except for crawfishing in the basin...snakes on top of snakes.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cotton mouths will tear you a new one and stink to high hejj not very good table fare! Be careful


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Guess that's why your 2cool name is swamp rat. Moccasin is what I'll be dealing with ?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Most snakes look scary enough just sitting there. Vast majority will be some type of water snake. Moccasins look scary AND have an attitude, they can be aggressive. 

I suggest you carry a stout stick for checking your nets and sending snakes flying into the trees. If you see one swimming towards you, don't believe it's an accident.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bruce, you might want to contact Troy Landry, Junior, Elizabeth or JR & J Paul before you bail off in that swamp. LOL


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Why SunBeam ?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Bruce, you might want to contact Troy Landry, Junior, Elizabeth or JR & J Paul before you bail off in that swamp. LOL


Why? I seriously doubt that any of them have ever beat off an alligator. :slimer: As a matter of fact, I don't think I know anyone brave enough to do that. Good luck Bruce with finding someone to help you do that.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*LOL!*



FREON said:


> Why? I seriously doubt that any of them have ever beat off an alligator. :slimer: As a matter of fact, I don't think I know anyone brave enough to do that. Good luck Bruce with finding someone to help you do that.


Dang, you beat me to it! Be sure to buy them dinner first.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

You do realize Bruce if you're successful, you will be expected to supply the 2Cool fish fry with the the tasty crustaceans!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Why SunBeam ?


Cuss they be good ol" boy Swamp People that catch gators for a living..


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Pet Spoon said:


> You do realize Bruce if you're successful, you will be expected to supply the 2Cool fish fry with the the tasty crustaceans!


That's a thought pet spoon. I think all the guys here watch too much swamp horror movies. I think like fishing if enough time is invested and being persistent eventually I will succeed. I've got options. There's Lakes over there where I can fish and catch craw fish at the same time. I'm sure I'll run across some good old people in Louisiana that will point me in the right direction. I just need to take the first step and put my self in LA first.  I don't have to be in the swamp.

If all else fail. Money talks. I'll hire some one to show me where. Kind like a fishing guide but instead a craw fish guide. Ha!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

If you hear a Banjo start playing run real fast


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

FREON said:


> Why? I seriously doubt that any of them have ever beat off an alligator. :slimer: As a matter of fact, I don't think I know anyone brave enough to do that. Good luck Bruce with finding someone to help you do that.





chronotrigger said:


> Dang, you beat me to it! Be sure to buy them dinner first.


Where I used to work, it wouldn't have taken 10 replies before someone mentioned the "happy ending" for the gator.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Just spit tea all over this monitor.........

This alligator thing reminded me of your WB tournament Bruce, You had me on the board as Dirty Daddy not (Dirt Daddy) and my wife about had a fit when we got to the island.....hahahahaa


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Them gators are lined up and ready. Words out.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> Them gators are lined up and ready. Words out.


I ain't scare Loy. I'm a CHL carrier. They'll be eating hot lead if they tried jumping in my boat. I'm more worried about the snakes. Last time I was below LL dam had a moccasin tried to climb on board.


----------

